

Ask HN: Recommended readings/books about Ruby - acesubido

Just asking everyone experienced with Ruby: Any Highly rated&#x2F;recommended book(s) about Ruby (not Rails, there&#x27;s a lot of recommended stuff about Rails via Google)? Also great if there are good blogs&#x2F;readings I can check out. Thanks HN!
======
macarthy12
Everything by Avdi

[http://devblog.avdi.org/](http://devblog.avdi.org/)

------
neduma
Well Grounded Rupiest.

------
rman666
Eloquent Ruby

